# Kabeltyp zwischen FU und Motor



## holle (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo 
Welchen Kabeltyp verwendet ihr zum Anschluß von Motoren an Frequenzumrichtern
Es sollte auf jedenfall abgeschirmt sein.
Der 160 KW Antrieb ist ca.90m vom FU entfernt 
das Kabel soll in einer Kabelrinne verlegt werden wo auch schon andere Kabel liegen die möglichst nicht gestört werden sollen
Gruß holle


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

bei grossen kabellängen kann es probleme bei abgeschirmten kabeln kommen. wir hatten mal so einen fall.

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.... *stichwort:* kommunitierungsdrossel. 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=23057#post23057


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> bei grossen kabellängen kann es probleme bei abgeschirmten kabeln kommen. wir hatten mal so einen fall.
> 
> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.... *stichwort:* kommunitierungsdrossel.
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=23057#post23057



Ja, wegen der Kapazität.
Weiteres Stichwort: Sinusfilter.


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

Für solche Längen hatten wir (mein ehem. Arbeitgeber halt ) abgeschirmtes Kabel problemlos im Einsatz, allerdings bei max. Leistungen von 3KW, solche Brummer gabs da nicht .


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für solche Längen hatten wir (mein ehem. Arbeitgeber halt ) abgeschirmtes Kabel problemlos im Einsatz, allerdings bei max. Leistungen von 3KW, solche Brummer gabs da nicht .



Kommt immer sehr stark auf den Umrichter an, 
in dessen Handbüchern finden sich immer Angaben zu dem Motorleitungsspezifikationen. 
Aber 90m geschirmt ist sicher nicht unproblematisch.


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Februar 2007)

hallo,
beispiel: lenze umrichter, 0,75kw motor, 60m, einmal abgeschirmtes kabel verlegt, einmal ungeschirmt provisorisch, strom fließt, aber motor bleibt stehen, bei mehrbelastung, bei offenen enden "motor" fließen noch 0,7a, anruf bei lenze wegem sinusfilter, antwort lenze: besser umrichter näher an motor bringen.


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

Wir hatten SEW im Einsatz, Movitrac. Hatte damit nie Probleme, was natürlich nicht heißt, das immer alles gehen muß  . Ok, 90m sind schon eine Menge und sicher Grenzwertig.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir hatten SEW im Einsatz, Movitrac. Hatte damit nie Probleme, was natürlich nicht heißt, das immer alles gehen muß  . Ok, 90m sind schon eine Menge und sicher Grenzwertig.



Die SEW Movitracs sind auch robuste gute Geräte.

Kein Vergleich zu dem Lenze - Schrott.


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Februar 2007)

hallo,
@ UG: kann sew auch: betriebseinstellungsbereiter fu, einfach modul aufstecken, sps neustarten, parameter sind drin


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ UG: kann sew auch: betriebseinstellungsbereiter fu, einfach modul aufstecken, sps neustarten, parameter sind drin



Du beliebst zu scherzen, werter lorenz.

Natürlich geht das bei SEW auch.

Allerding brauch ich da nicht die SPS neu zu starten !

Wozu auch


----------



## Per (9 Februar 2007)

*Applikationsbericht lange Motorleitung*

Hallo holle,
habe einwenig in meinem Archiv nachgesehen und einen Applikationsbericht von Lenze
zu langen Motorleitungen gefunden. 
Der Bericht geht wohl aber übel nur bis 90Kw Umrichterleistung. 

Gruß Per


----------



## holle (12 Februar 2007)

Danke für eure rege Beteiligung

Ich hatte zunächst einmal als Umrichter einen Micromaster mit Netzfilter und Komutierungsdrossel vorgesehen.

Ich würde den Umrichter eigentlich auch gerne etwas näher an den Antrieb setzten jedoch ist die vorhandene stern Dreieckschaltung eben 90m weit entfernt und der Umrichter soll halt parallel dazu laufen.
(wenn Umrichter mal dfekt kann mann den Antrieb dann über einen Schlüsselschalter auf Stern Dreieck umschalten).
Werde mich no0chmals mit Siemens Kurzschließen was die zu den Leitungslangen sagen.
Ansonsten lieber einen funktionierenden Umrichterbetrieb als eine nicht fiunktionierende Anlage mit Umschaltung auf stern Dreieck.
Gruß holle


----------



## TommyG (12 Februar 2007)

Genau...

' Ansonsten lieber einen funktionierenden Umrichterbetrieb als eine nicht fiunktionierende Anlage mit Umschaltung auf stern Dreieck. '

Besser 2 leckere Tauben aufm Teller, als nen Spatz, der aufs Auto kackt..

Je näher. desto besser, als FU- Motor, wenns ne Alternative ist/ sein könnte.. Wie denkst Du über nen Überbrückungsschalter für den FU, nahe beim Antrieb, und dann die Versorgung über die entsprechend geänderte ST/DR- Schaltung realisieren.

Gruß, TommyG


----------



## holle (13 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Im Normalfall könnte ich den Umrichter auch näher an den Motor bringen
Jedoch sind die Aufgstellungsbedingungen dort nicht so toll da ist der Schaltraum schon etwas schöner.
Habe nocheinmal mit Fa. Siemens gesprochen.
Laut Ihren Angaben sind 90m mit Komutierungsdrossel auch bei 160KW ohne große Probleme zu realisieren.
Leider konnten Sie mir aber keinen Kabeltyp für das abgeschirmte Kabel dazu nennen.
Habt Ihr da einen Vorschlag ?
Gruß Holle


----------



## knabi (13 Februar 2007)

Die günstigste Lösung ist wohl die hier (bin jetzt mal von ca. 230A Motorstrom ausgegangen):
Erdkabel NYCWY 3x120/70mm² (Konzentrischer Außenleiter), Nachteil: Schirm ist gleichzeitg Schutzleiter, aufgrund des großen Querschnitts aber unproblematisch.

Ansonsten ginge auch NYSLYCYÖ-JZ bzw. H05VVC4V5-F 4x120mm² (z.B. bei LAPP-Kabel, heißt dort ÖLFLEX CY). Ist flexibel, teuerer...

Die "ultimative" Anschlußleitung für diesen Zweck ist allerding 2YSLCY-J 4x120mm², die hat SIEMENS bis vor ein paar Jahren, als die Kabelsparte begraben wurde, selbst als Motoranschlußleitung PROTOFLEX-EMV-CY vertrieben.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (13 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> beispiel: lenze umrichter, 0,75kw motor, 60m, einmal abgeschirmtes kabel verlegt, einmal ungeschirmt provisorisch, strom fließt, aber motor bleibt stehen, bei mehrbelastung, bei offenen enden "motor" fließen noch 0,7a, anruf bei lenze wegem sinusfilter, antwort lenze: besser umrichter näher an motor bringen.


 
Hallo Lorenz,

60m Kabel bis zum Frequenzumrichter ist natürlich schon etwas sehr häftig. Mehr als 10m solltest du ohne Filter nicht gehen.
Die Schirmung bringst du in diesen Fall am besten einseitig an, sprich nur auf einer Seite an die Erdung.

Natürlich dürfen in der Leitung keine Schlaufen sein.
Habe es auch schon mal gesehen das welche eine 5x2,5 Kraft Kabeltrommel genommen hatten und sich gewundert hatten warum der FU dauernd aussteigt. Naja war wieder ein Mechaniker er meinte Elektriker spielen zu dürfen.

Bei Lenze habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht Motoren nicht unter 12,5 Hz an zu steuern. Dalls ein Motor langsamer als 12,5 Hz laufen soll sind die SEW und Siemens (Da aber nicht alle Typen) besser.

Hoffe ist dir vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## maxi (13 Februar 2007)

holle schrieb:


> Hallo
> Welchen Kabeltyp verwendet ihr zum Anschluß von Motoren an Frequenzumrichtern
> Es sollte auf jedenfall abgeschirmt sein.
> Der 160 KW Antrieb ist ca.90m vom FU entfernt
> ...


 
Da gibt es so eine grüne dicke Leitung von Igus. Die ist mit Kupfergeflecht aussen. Dieses dann einseitig aufklemmen.
Dieses gibt es auch mit 2 Abschirmungen.

Ich habe die immer in richtig grosse Energieketten verwendet. Sind allerdings auch recht teuer.


Habe leider keinen Katalog zur Hand, hoffe ist aber Hilfreich für dich.


----------



## holle (14 Februar 2007)

Ich habe mal das Prinzip in eine Word Datei kopiert

So habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
Alle schütze und der FU im Schaltraum.
Motor ausgelagert ca.90m entfernt.

Wie muss ich jetzt zur Auslegung des Kabels vorgehen.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich der Strom ja halbieren da der Motor mit 2 Kabeln angeschlossen ist.
Max Stromaufnahme des Motors in Dreieck 274 A
pro Kabel also ca. 140 A
Da würde ich bei einem Spannungsabfall von 3%(12V) 90m Kabellänge
ein 4*35 CU bis 167A belasten können
Also sollten eigentlich ja 2 Kabel a 4*35mm2 ausreichen oder ?
gruß holle


----------



## knabi (14 Februar 2007)

1.Ich halte es für problematisch, auf zwei Leitungen aufzusplitten. Warum nicht eine Leitung und die Schütze beim Motor?

2. Ein 35mm²-Kabel würde ich nicht mit 140A belasten. Zuordnungstabelle Leitungsschutzorgan/Querschnitt sagt 100A bei 35mm² und Gruppe 2. Für 160A (nächstkleinere Sicherung wäre 125A) müßte es demnach schon ein 70mm² sein.

3. Wenn Du zwei Leitungen verlegst, muß Du sie auch beide absichern, da sie den Gesamtstrom des Motors nicht einzeln tragen können

Gruß

Holger


----------



## holle (14 Februar 2007)

Hallo

Da hast du wohl recht
gruß holle


----------

